# Other Obsessions???



## messhead (Mar 26, 2008)

So obviously we are all brought together on this forum for our love of make-up!!! But I was wondering if any of you had any other loves??? 

...My name is Sheri and I am addicted to MAC make up and designer jeans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How about you???


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello, My name is Kensie. I am addicted to MAC, chocolate, meat, hot guys, nikes, designer hoodies, comdey central, and anything that is hot pink.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 26, 2008)

Heya Im Doris, and i'm addicted to makeup, Handbags,anything peach and british period dramas ..ala masterpiece theater =P


----------



## gardenteaparty (Mar 26, 2008)

Wuhu!

I'm Steffi, I'm collecting makeup, lingerie and wwf plushies


----------



## fleckspeck (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm Katie and I'm addicted to MAC, chocolate, Coach, and everything on Bravo!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 26, 2008)

I am Rosie and I am addicted to Makeup, Chocolate. Handbags, Shoes and Sunglasses


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 26, 2008)

HAHA Great thread!

HI, I'm Shaunty and like you Messhead I'm addicted to MAC and designer jeans (ever hear of www.authenticforum.com, you'll probably spend hr's on that site too ) 
I'm also addicted to Lululemon Scuba Hoodies, Juicy Couture Daydreamer bags and Taro bubble tea in a star shaped cup. AHAAAAAA


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 26, 2008)

Along with makeup, I'm addicted to:

Candy
Chocolate
Purses _(I'm on a self-imposed "everything ban" since I just bought an LV Speedy Damier 30)_
Bank Accounts _(Yes, WTF?!?! I have 8)_


----------



## msmack (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm Stephanie and I am addicted to make-up, Josh Homme, chocolate & guitars (Gibson Les Paul's to be exact).


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm Flo and I'm addicted to music, raves, festivals and dreads! Oh and shoes lol and of course make up.


----------



## rinispanini20 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello, I'm Renee & I am addicted to MAC, cooking for my friends (every weekend is a dinner party at my apt), chocolate, shoes (Converse to be exact), and Coke Zero!


----------



## beth_w (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi, I'm Beth and (apart from make-up) I'm completely addicted to all fashion (I love Christopher Bailey's work at Burberry right now, Vivienne Westwood, Prada (obviously...) and what's happening at Givenchy at the mo too) and to music. I absolutely love music. At the mo I'm obsessing over MGMT and Lightning Bolt and my ears are hurted


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 26, 2008)

My name is Rebecca, and I'm addicted to makeup, shopping (spending money in general), doughnuts, candy, BEEF, and sexxx!


----------



## pat (Mar 26, 2008)

My name is Patty, and I'm addicted to MAC, nail polish (OPI (my favorite), MAC, and Essie), designer bags/wallets (My most treasured item is my LV Tivoli pm bag) and "reality tv" (The Hills).  

I'm too expensive for my own good. hahaha


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 27, 2008)

My name is Natasha and I am addicted to MAC, photography, Hello Kitty, shoes, shopping, and skittles.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello, my name is Kendra, and along with being a MACaholic, I'm also somewhat obsessed with pin up couture, illustration and fantasy anything


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi my name is Janis and I'm addicted to make-up, videogames, Japanese food, Australian beer, body lotions and most recently, designer handbags.


----------



## tripwirechick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello my name is Stacey and I am addicted to MAC, OPI, Louis Vuitton, drum and bass, Scrubs (my favourite show of all time), Dexter, Lost and scarves


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 27, 2008)

For me it's cats, cakes, Rasputina, Six Feet Under, Arrested Development, sailor tops and my car. As long as I have all those, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 27, 2008)

Cleanliness. I spend my life in the shower with a scrub brush. (I work in a hospital and people have lots of GERMS). I love the smell of soap, shampoo, clorox,lysol,lavender,etc.  (I used to grow bacteria cultures as a part time job, it made me paranoid). 
Libraries. I am obsessed with libraries, books, and the aquisition of knowledge. My favourite library is on the Benjamin Franklin Parkway in Philadelphia. Its this enormous three story building made out of marble, with historic texts and all sorts of goodies.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

My name is Ali, Im addicted to MAC, L.A.M.B. (and Gwen Stefani in general), shoes and fashion magazines


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 27, 2008)

Besides MAC:

- Indian + Afghani and tribal jewelry of all kinds
- Body Butters and creams
- Cute panties with bows, ruffles, ribbons, cute character etc
- Exquisite black clothing
- Naruto
- Black leather boots


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm chameleonmary... I am obsessed with:

- designer fragrances
- quirky jewellery
- fashion
- shoes
- heavy metal
- chocolate
- CARBS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... oh, and makeup


----------



## Willa (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello, my name is Willa and I am addicted to :

- New York city
- Jelly Belly candies
- Nail polish
- Caramel & chocolate
- Cheese and prosciutto


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 27, 2008)

I also love fashion, especially designer shoes, chocolate, lingerie, photography and old movies.


----------



## rosenbud (Mar 27, 2008)

As well as MAC and Make-up in general I'm also showing addictive tendancies for:

- Books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Pretty Notebooks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Tarot Decks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Platinum Jewellry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Skincare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Surfing the Internet...I get withdrawl symptoms if I don't check my mail at least 10 times a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Anything Cats I'm turning into a crazy cat person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- CSI Las Vegas, Veronika Mars, Gossip Girls, Dexter.....


----------



## RaynelleM (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi! My name is Raynelle and I'm addicted to MAC, shoes, handbags, H&M and shopping for/at all of the above!!


----------



## revinn (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm Sammi and I'm addicted to MAC, weight loss shows, Heroes, shoes, and making lists. My addiction to lists is awful..I plan out everything I want to buy years in advance.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, my name is Taylor and I'm addicted to makeup, apples, shopping, books, House, blue nailpolish, and anything coconut smelling!


----------



## clamster (Mar 27, 2008)

Besides cosmetics:
sunglasses
photography
music/concerts
handbags
recycling ( I recycle everything I can, I don't know why I find it fun lol!)
jackets
jeans
boots
food in general hahaha especially cheese & dessert foods


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm Elegant-One & I'm totally addicted to:

MAC & Makeup in general
Jewelry
Pretty Lace Tops/Bras/Nighties
Shoes
Handbags
Sunglasses
Pink
Shopping
Beautiful Handmade Paper
Bunnies
White Chocolate Covered Pretzels
South Park
My Hubby


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 27, 2008)

.. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_...
Libraries. I am obsessed with libraries, books, and the aquisition of knowledge. My favourite library is on the Benjamin Franklin Parkway in Philadelphia. Its this enormous three story building made out of marble, with historic texts and all sorts of goodies._

 
_*Yaay for Libraries!! I am becoming obsessed with a fear of the extinction of Books. I am a sister Library addict.
Libraries never fail to make me feel safe, warm, & feeling a strange sort of anticipatory excitement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is an amazing thread! I was actually pondering my addictions Today...I may have too many to post! (but I'm thinking...)

I'd love to visit the library on the Benjamin franklin Parkway in Philadelphia; I like reading the very name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxCF*_


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 27, 2008)

*I'm Cheryl Faith, & I am an extremely obsessive person!*
*Here is my short list, but I'm sure I forgot something, as I'm always thinking of too many things at once:*

*Love (especially My Beloved SoulMate & my little boy - they are my Life)*
*Hugs*
*Chocolate*
*Cats*
*Changing the world for the better; social *justice**
*~Trying to be kind,~ even to people who don't like me (but success is not always mine)*
*Music (all kinds!!!)(I always have a soundtrack playing in my head)*
*Writing*
*Books*
*Words! (I'm a complete word geek.)*
*Individuality & Free thinking*
*Diversity*
*
Language
Acquisition of Knowledge
Love of Life
Death (I refuse to believe in it.)
Rural Mexico, & most anything to do with Mexican culture
Time period 1967-1971 approx...(I'm too young to remember it really)
 70's Music (especially Glam-Type Rock, but not limited) 
General (but not harmful-to-anyone) Weirdness 
possibility of Parallel Lives,Reincarnation...that stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Karma

100% Pure Patchouli Essential Oil*
*Vampyres (pretty ones, like if Johnny Depp were to play one)*
*Dressing up (fun clothes; mix & match from everywhere, including various vintage - not 'off-the-rack')*
*Black eyeliner*
*Makeup (MAC espec., but not only)*
*Black lace*
*Computers (learning coding, etc.)*
*Coffee (*strong*  & Columbian are my faves)*
*Ice cream*
*Wine*
*Cigarettes (but haven't had one in almost 6 yrs)*
*Jim Morrison*
*Kate Bush*
*Freddie Mercury*
*Johnny Depp*
*Stephen King *
*Purple*

_*I think that's enough for now*_




​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_So obviously we are all brought together on this forum for our love of make-up!!! But I was wondering if any of you had any other loves??? 

...My name is Sheri and I am addicted to MAC make up and designer jeans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about you???_

 
*Thanks so much for this thrilling thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  xxxCheryl Faith*


----------



## triccc (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello. My name is Tricia and I am addicted to MAC, cola, Japan, bunny ear headbands, the internet


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 28, 2008)

Great thread.

Other than makeup, I'm addicted to Martha Stewart [and all Martha Stewart type things...cooking, cleaning/organizing tips, crafts, etc], writing, Friends (best show ever!), Good Eats (the other best show ever), reading &the smell of old books, taking pictures (both 'artful' and of friends &family, obscure words, fashion, the beach, camping, and bargain hunting...probably because I spend all my money on makeup...


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 28, 2008)

im addicted to sweets, my mp3 player, makeup, skincare, magazines, days off, nailpolish, internet & my biggest obsession of all is nine inch nails = )


----------



## Trista (Mar 28, 2008)

Other than my makeup, I'm obsessed with cool black boots, my i-pod, my computer, silver anything, and oooh deep tissue massage.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Mar 28, 2008)

My name is Veronica and I am addicted to Johnny Depp, the Beatles, colourful earrings, anything lavender scented, my hair, shoes, food that involves a high level of beef, cheese, potatoes or all of the above... 

And did I mention Johnny Depp? My obsession with him is so bad that my aunt gave me my "wedding album" for Christmas last year. It was pictures from my cousin's wedding, but with me and Johnny Depp's faces edited in to them. And I dressed up as Mrs. Jack Sparrow for Halloween


----------



## Divinity (Mar 28, 2008)

My name is Jessica and I'm addicted to my husband (can't wait to attack him), M.A.C., Starbucks, ebay, designer handbags, pretty shoes, Ghiradelli mint squares...hope that's it...


----------



## Divinity (Mar 28, 2008)

Oops, double post, sorry!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 28, 2008)

My name is Elaine and I'm addicted to:

MAC
Kung fu!
Lipgloss (it gets its own category. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
AFI
Drawing
Singing
Manga (Not so much as before)
Doujinshi (fanart comics of anime series... ahha, I'm a geek)
Guitar Hero
Sunglasses
Teal
Caramel
CDs (though not for awhile)
Victoria's Secret Pink Lace undies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Belts! (I LOVE belts)


----------



## persephonewillo (Mar 28, 2008)

ooooo.  i'm addicted to knitting socks.  seriously.  i don't even think i own any store bought socks anymore.  they're all hand knit.  

naturally that also makes me addicted to buying sock yarn.

it makes me so uncool, i know.  but i can't help myself.


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 28, 2008)

Other than MAC I love:
* Heavy Metal! Everything from Devildriver to Nightwish, Pantera to Alice Cooper!
* Matt Tuck ;p
* Download Festival 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Beanie Baby Bears....I've collected them since I was about 12 and I just can't shake the habit!
* Desperate Housewives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Scrubs xD
* Underwear! The pretty pink kind especially
* My Kittens!!! Crazy cat lady totally!!
* My 160gb Ipod!! Best invention ever, I love it...
* And my boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aww...


----------



## Ikara (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi my name is Anna and here are my obsessions:


Mac 
MUFE 
Utena 
Forgotten Realms books (I love you Drizzt!) 
Latinamerican soap operas 
Computers 
Music (all day, all the time... mainly rock) 
Goths 
Geeks (my bf is half geek half goth so I guess he is perfect xD) 
Marshmallows


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 28, 2008)

My name is Saadeh and here's my obssession list:

1. makeup especially anything by MAC and Lancome
2. Things that smell like Vanilla (lotions, creams, shampoo...)
3. Cultures and languages
4. Books and libraries (you never have too many books and a day without   learning something new is as wasted day)
5. Cooking
6. TV show Friends, have all the DVD's and watch over and over again
7. last but not least: THIS WEBSITE!!


----------



## greeneyes81 (Mar 28, 2008)

my name is courtney, and other than MAC, i'm obsessed with:

Horror movies and collection horror memoribilia (promo stuff, posters, toys, etc)
hoodies
Viggo Mortensen (*drool*)
ebay shopping (mostly for purses -- Loop, Dickies, Yak Pak, etc)
diet coke
finding jeans that fit me perfectly

i'm sure there's more, but that'll do for now


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_ooooo.  i'm addicted to knitting socks.  seriously.  i don't even think i own any store bought socks anymore.  they're all hand knit.  

naturally that also makes me addicted to buying sock yarn.

it makes me so uncool, i know.  but i can't help myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*I ~wish~ I knew how to knit. You are, actually, *cool*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 28, 2008)

greeneyes81 said:


> my name is courtney,
> 
> *Hi, Courtney
> 
> ...


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_Hi my name is Anna and here are my obsessions:

Forgotten Realms books (I love you Drizzt!) 
_

 

OMG, I love these books too!!!! **sigh** I just love Drizzt


----------



## persephonewillo (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*I ~wish~ I knew how to knit. You are, actually, *cool*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
knitting is so easy once you get the basics down pat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can't help it... i still think i'm dorky for knitting socks.  LOL

oh... and i have another obsession to share:  watching documentaries.  i love documentaries on just about any subject except wildlife.  i just finished watching one on the Celts.  and now i'm going to watch one about the Westboro Baptist Church.


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2008)

Besides MAC i am obsessed with cocacola and sex and the city!


----------



## Ikara (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittieSparkles* 

 
_OMG, I love these books too!!!! **sigh** I just love Drizzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He is mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








hahahaha


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_knitting is so easy once you get the basics down pat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*I think I can't stay still long enough. I'm sure I would receive a Dx of ADDD lol




I am impatient. Maybe I *need* to knit (but that would take time away from writing, reading, singing, watching 70's videos (notably anything w/Freddie Mercury, lately) on YouTube, & all the other obsessions I listed. 
Knitting sounds like it could be a relief.

In the past, I have spent several months at a time (pre SoulMate-meet & subsequent son) making beaded collars & earrings, &  reconstructing strange clothing into stranger clothing, by hand, (as I did not have the patience to learn to use the sewing machine my grandmother wants to give me.) She's tried to teach me since I was teeny. I do miss designing/ reconstructing garments...I may pick that up again when I have time (if ever.) With my son, I hardly find time to do anything. Maybe I just don't know how to manage my time...I wish a Day could have several more hours...I wish I didn't have to sleep at Night (& sometimes I don't, which is ~bad~...)
*
 Quote:

   i can't help it... i still think i'm dorky for knitting socks.  LOL  
 
*Of course, that is your perogative. My hubby is a self-named "computer geek," & I am an absolute nerdy/geeky weirdo. We should label ourselves however we choose, or not. As long as you don't call yourself "dorky" as a pejorative. Then, I would not like it! But that is not my business xx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Quote:

   oh... and i have another obsession to share:  watching documentaries.  i love documentaries on just about any subject except wildlife.  
 
*Documentaries are among the few programs I can concentrate on, especially historical...I love semi-fictional (based on Truth) books, as well...ie a series by a married couple of cultural anthropologists, who followed a 'family' from pre-History, into the far distant future...their names escape me...& I read a *Fabulous* tome, narrated by an Aztec man who recounts his Life & travels throughout Mexico before the Conquests...and a bit after they arrived to plunder & colonialize....*

*I wonder why you don't like wildlife documentaries? My hubby loves them, & I find them interesting, as long as no spiders, snakes, bats or rodents are involved. Documentaries about wild Cats are cool...but I'd rather enjoy watching  CathyCat  & her  beloved, Jimmy, take care of their month-old kittens, tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
 Quote:

  i just finished watching one on the Celts.  and now i'm going to watch one about the Westboro Baptist Church.  
 
*sounds fascinating! History is rapturously exciting, as well as tragic...the way it repeats itself throughout the Centuries...
& Religion is endlessly intriguing, in a few ways...*


*~btw....I like your hair in your avatar! 
                                             xxCF*


----------



## frocher (Mar 29, 2008)

.......


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 29, 2008)

Nail polish (OPI, esp red shades), chocolate, reading, watching TV and movies... working out (when I actually start working out, I can't stop ehehe), e-bay, talking, sms, shoes, hats... making people laugh...


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 29, 2008)

Cooking, Photography, sims 2, Apple computers, and Musicccc


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 29, 2008)

Corsets, 4 inch (higher if they have platforms) high heels, firearms, cooking (recipes)


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 29, 2008)

my name is rowan, and i'm addicted to malboro lights, diet coke, my favourite bands/authors/artists, painting, philosophy, mac & urban decay, & tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing deviant anymore, i'm clean


----------



## messhead (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing everyone!!!! I love hearing about everyones interests!!!


----------



## KikiB (Mar 30, 2008)

My name is Katie, and I am obsessed with makeup in general, but especially MAC and Urban Decay. I'm also obsessed with fashion-particularly London fashion and Indian style, models (Eugenia Mandzhieva, aka the Russian Vogue June 2007 cover girl, is my favourite), Bath and Body Works stuff (yay for working there), glitter and hot pink, Victoria's Secret Pink, OPI nail polishes, clearance sections at A&F, small animals (I want a little dog so badly), Dior sunglasses, lipgloss, Piroshky Piroshky (a little Russian bakery by Pike Place Market), fashion mags, Fit Flops, and the venti Caffe Vanilla frappucino from Starbucks.


----------



## Renee (Apr 1, 2008)

My name is Renee and besides being obsessed with MAC and makeup in general, I love Marilyn Monroe, her pix are all over my apt., Morrissey and Caramel Macchiatos and cappuccinos from Starbucks!


----------



## cdnaddict (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi my name is Jess. I am obsessed with finding the BEST product for my really picky hair and skin. I refuse to believe that in this day and age I have to accept substandard appearance of either! Sigh... read: addicted to beauty boards


----------



## mreichert (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm Marlena. I'm addicted to makeup in general, anything pink, scrapbooking, and dwarf hamsters.   (weird combo- i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 22, 2008)

hi..im melissa..im addicted to MAC..dance/techno music, molasses cookies, diet pepsi, romance novels, perfume, and starbucks..yummm.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 28, 2008)

My name is Rachel, I am addicted to makeup (especially lipgloss), shoes, jeans especially dark blue denim, social networking sites (a la bebo), starburst lollies and turkish delight chocolates from aldi haha the $1 bars at the front counter


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm Tabby and I'm addicted to


JOHN MAYER! I LOVE HIM!
*mac-particularly pigments
*shell necklaces and anything to do with beach life/surf 
*retro pin up flowers for hair and retro pin up in general
*pIzza!
*gwen steffani 
*Storage ideas (wicker baskets, clear perspex boxes, paperchase boxes, habitat/ikea solutions... i just buy and buy and buy. I think i have more storage boxes than stuff lol!


----------



## thebreat (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello! I'm Brianna, and I am not only addicted to MAC and makeup in general but skincare, my insanely sexy Pagan fiance, cats, Japanese stuff (shout out to my roots!) tamagotchis, health food, cooking, food, vegetarian dishes, anime, tiny things, small animals (hamsters, mice, rabbits, turtles, frogs), and the sims.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm obsessed with the show "Smallville". I MUST watch it every Thursday when it airs. When I was working my schedule was only open until 6 on Thursdays, if at all. I have all of the seasons on DVD and I've watched all of them about a billion times.

I'm also pretty obsessive with Harry Potter, though not as much as with Smallville.


----------



## soulstar (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm addicted to SUNGLASSES, hot cheetos w/ cream cheese, and the internet


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm Ashley, and I have LOTS of obsessions...

MAC
My puppy Tulah Belle
Photography
Music
Email
Twilight, New Moon && Eclipse <3
Reading
The Gym!!
Water
Flip Flops
Quilting
Guys with tats ;x


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_So obviously we are all brought together on this forum for our love of make-up!!! But I was wondering if any of you had any other loves??? 

...My name is Sheri and I am addicted to MAC make up and designer jeans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about you???_

 
Greetings fellow Mac lovers my name is Erin but most call me Cloei. I'm addicted currently to eyeshadow and make up in general but mostly in MAC.

Other obsessions include scripting/programming, digital scrapbooking, graphic art stuff, and clothes.


----------



## adela88 (Apr 29, 2008)

i collect handbags...
i keep them on shelves in their dustbags; theyre like my lil children really


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a weird obsession with being flexible and stretching, i love being able to bend my body in weird positions hehe, 
also iam obssessed with cheesepuffs and these kinder chocolate bars they sell mmmmm i can eat 2 packets in 1 go lool 
Iam also obssessed with colours....they are fascinating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and i almost forgot...Johnny Depp...i don't care that he's old enough to be my dad


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 30, 2008)

Im Laura and im addicted to................

MAC, Beauty products in general, fashion, shoes bags. Minis (car) the mighty boosh (british comedy) Gwen stefani,japanese culture, chocolate and cakes.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi, my name's Anna and I'm obsessed with:
body modification of all kinds -piercings, tattoos, scarification etc
fake dreads
fake eyebrows
music -esp goth, metal n rock
chocolate
big boots
mental health
corsets
vegetarianism
reading
tinternet
the family, friends n counsellor that i couldn't live without
Dita von Teese!
makeup


----------



## irini (Mar 18, 2009)

im obsessed with (besides make up) animals,making lives better,glam/rocker/boho style,all things chocolate,music,scented candles,cruelty free brands,fake tan...too much huh


----------



## fash10nista (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi! My name is Alma and, besides being a proud member of MACaholics and Shopaholics Anonymous, I am obsessed with shoes esp. boots and stilletos, handbags (designer and regular), vanilla scents (currently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B&BW's Vanilla Noir), reading, CSI: Las Vegas, Jason Statham
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, CHOCOLATE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Starbucks and cars...particularly fast ones


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what a fun thread.

I'm Erika.  Aside from makeup, I'm addicted to:

Sports:  I can watch any sporting event, but my faves are football (Saints!!) and hockey (NY Rangers) and for basketball, my beloved hometown Knicks.

Professional wrestling: I KNOW, i know, can't help it, lol

Coffee.  Pair that with a Newport Light.  Absolute heaven.

Books and CDs---most especially mysteries for the books, and heavy melodic metal for the CDs.

and, crossword puzzles.  I always have a book of them tucked in my purse


----------



## tremorviolet (Mar 18, 2009)

Makeup is a relatively new obsession for me. 

Other obsessions are rowing, crossfit, nutrition, clothing, and, of course, shoes!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 18, 2009)

my name is Clara, and i'm obsessed with...

- MY BOYFRIEND! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- cats
- camping & backpacking
- ice cream
- gray clothing
- leggings
- green tea
- extra dark chocolate
- doing my nails <3


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 19, 2009)

I love MAC (and makeup in general), Fyrinnae, Coach, EQ2, and my hubby. =P


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi! My name is Monica, and I'm addicted to MAC, other cosmetics (really just urban decay and fyrinnae), designer clothing/accessories.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 21, 2009)

My all time obsession is, of course makeup, but I'm withering away from that and into...PHOTOGRAPHY!!! I am so psyched about learning photography, I am finding more books about that than any others of late.  Then again, I have a very obsessive personality.  When I like something I tend to go all out, clothes, nails, shoes...etc.


----------



## Briar (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm becoming seriously obsessed with mineral eye shadows.  Aside from that I'm a bit obsessed with Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab perfume oils.  They're incredible... Beth, the perfumer, is an incredible nose and comes up with the most unique and diversified blends.  Many of the oils are inspired by literature, culture and mythology... fantastic stuff!

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab Perfume Oils: Welcome to the Lab


----------



## User35 (May 8, 2009)

I am OBSESSED with......

Havasu
~
beer beer and more beer
~
Handcuff keys..I have like 8 of em...one even has a little LED light on it!
~
the twilght series
~
EDWARD!!
~
clorox disinfecting wipes
~
Colgate wisps...cinnamon kind
~
my Nissan 350Z
~
Sleep..weird though I never get to my mind never lets me rest,,its like running @ a hundred miles an hour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



~
*RICK STEVE'S EUROPE !!!* I tivo every show !
~
tattoos
~
Anberlin
~
massages
~


I think thats it for now




​


----------



## peachy pink (May 8, 2009)

Hey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Vivi & totally addicted to -

*Photography* & anything that has to do with it. Editing with Photoshop & stuff.

*Shopppping*. Even though I don't own a HUGE closet full, I love shopping.

*Fashion*. Expensive things not anyone has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Make-Up* is a pretty new obsession for me, but definitely a good one! MAC & benefit rock, & so many more ...

*Cars*. I know it might sound crazy but I love cars!

*Travelling* - especially to the states. I SO love NYC.

*Cheerleading* ... more than just a sport. But a hard one!

*Coffee*!!! I-Cannot-Live-Without-Coffee!

*Food* & nutrition & being a vegeterian & anything that goes with that, oh Diet Coke fo sho.

*Gossip Girl* the only cheesy tv show I watch regulary! ("The Hills" & "Hannah Montana" sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

Hmm I'll think about more


----------



## AlliSwan (May 11, 2009)

My name is Allison and I am addicted to:

Ice cream 
Special K cereal (I often put it ON my ice cream)
Starbucks
Bravo TV
Consignment & Thrift stores
Fashion & Makeup/Beauty Blogs
EBAY
Shoes (<3 Louboutin and Dolce Vita, Michael Kors, even Jessica Simpson shhhh)
Squashy leather purses (Marc by Marc Jacobs, Botkier, Kooba...)
Shopping (especially finding excellent deals on great fashion, currently extra-obsessed with BCBG--or anything Max Azria touches, Elie Tahari, Diane von Furstenburg, Tracy Reese, Theory, Elizabeth & James...)
Victoria's Secret 5/$25 panties, especially lace-waist hiphuggers
Finding a NY apartment for July and beyond...


----------

